# What does aokp have that cm10 is missing?



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

What does aokp have that cm10 is missing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Ability to change almost every aspect of the nav buttons, center clock mod, different battery mods, many more that I am sure I am missing.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you for replying. Navy buttons don't bother me as much anymore and the battery also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

To be fair though, winner00's Kang as well as fitsnugly's both have most if not all of those options integrated in from the CM gerrit.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Hype and unicorns


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

The aokp hate is funny. It's tough being on top.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> What does aokp have that cm10 is missing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> What does aokp have that cm10 is missing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


When I think of CM10 I think of a rom that i put in my annoying ass friends phone 9/10 times cause he has no idea what half the shit in AOKP does or doesnt take the time to read what it does. And because CM10 supposedly is more stable (except the first release :-X for JB) than AOKP. When I think AOKP I think a feature rich ROM that is hard to top and to have it all 90% working and functioning (except on milestones) is impressive. I support AOKP its on my Gnex, N7, and my GS3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Everything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not true.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

akellar said:


> The aokp hate is funny. It's tough being on top.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If on top means being more laggy than other ROMs that also have the same features then that isnt a place I would want to be.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Not true.


I know this. I was being sarcastic. So dont try an ensue a battle here. Cause I could careless I think its stupid as hell when people say NO THIS ROM IS BETTER (in their squeaky little girl voice). There's only one ROM I think 90% of people hate but that's another story haha. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I decided to flash cm10 just for the heck of it. Well as mention I miss the customization akop has and keeps adding. So I'm going back. Looks biggest think cm is profiles which I don't need

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Unicorn.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> I know this. I was being sarcastic. So dont try an ensue a battle here. Cause I could careless I think its stupid as hell when people say NO THIS ROM IS BETTER (in their squeaky little girl voice). There's only one ROM I think 90% of people hate but that's another story haha.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wasn't trying to start a battle. Nor do I care about what AOKP does. Its personal preference. Chill out.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Smcdo: That's easier said than done. CM literally has hundreds of features that people submit. They have the tough job of figuring out which ones to implement & which ones to leave out. Otherwise, they would have some bloated monstrosity that would take hours to configure.

Some light reading on how CM feels on the subject:

https://plus.google.com/117962666888533781522/posts/Uih6PHkEPML

https://plus.google.com/117962666888533781522/posts/gDw21fVqYKH


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haha dead on.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Is it possible to have a conversation about CM and AOKP without it breaking down into a Yankees versus Red Sox style argument? Topic always brings out the worst in the forum.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> Is it possible to have a conversation about CM and AOKP without it breaking down into a Yankees versus Red Sox style argument? Topic always brings out the worst in the forum.


Sadly it appears not. Exactly what I feel is the biggest downfall of the android community. Instead of enjoying what each group provides it always becomes a competition. It would be amazing to see what could be accomplished if people worked together instead of competed.

/me steps down from soapbox

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> If on top means being more laggy than other ROMs that also have the same features then that isnt a place I would want to be.


I like all roms tbh but I fail to see aokp being laggy.

Sent from my Gnex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I was hoping this wasn't going to turn into a ROM vs ROM thread :-/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I was hoping this wasn't going to turn into a ROM vs ROM thread :-/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They always do. It's inevitable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

the features I use both have, CM10 just runs better for my phone


----------



## maximus4 (Dec 9, 2011)

One word:
Swagger

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

akellar said:


> Sadly it appears not. Exactly what I feel is the biggest downfall of the android community. Instead of enjoying what each group provides it always becomes a competition. It would be amazing to see what could be accomplished if people worked together instead of competed.
> 
> /me steps down from soapbox
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I can't believe somebody would say that. If you don't want competition then you shouldn't have any complaints about what Apple's doing?
There's nothing wrong with a little friendly competition. It's when the competition turns into a stupid pissing match.
Friendly competition is what invigorates advancement in technology, and in physical performance.

I prefer B A M F

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

yarly said:


> Is it possible to have a conversation about CM and AOKP without it breaking down into a Yankees versus Red Sox style argument? Topic always brings out the worst in the forum.


Agreed. I love both honestly. Talented devs doing amazing work regardless of how you look at each or how much any individual likes that respective ROM. Don't understand why people hate on anyone's work.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Agreed. I love both honestly. Talented devs doing amazing work regardless of how you look at each or how much any individual likes that respective ROM. Don't understand why people hate on anyone's work.


The only devs I hate on, are those that kang without giving due credit & usually contribute absolutely nothing code-wise.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

I miss the brightness adjuster slider, does jb aokp have that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> I miss the brightness adjuster slider, does jb aokp have that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Fuck them both, run stock!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't use most of the features in aokp so I am running cm10 and not missing aokp. Certainty nothing against aokp as I ran it for months before JB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

akellar said:


> Sadly it appears not. Exactly what I feel is the biggest downfall of the android community. Instead of enjoying what each group provides it always becomes a competition. It would be amazing to see what could be accomplished if people worked together instead of competed.
> 
> /me steps down from soapbox
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ya, I hate competition. Why can't all the kids get a trophy?
My bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Knowpig said:


> Ya, I hate competition. Why can't all the kids get a trophy?
> My bad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


You all clearly missed the point. Instead of working to bring down the other group would it not make more sense to try and work together towards making things better? Competition and cooperation are not mutually exclusive. I am speaking generally as well as some teams are already doing this. I'll let you guys get back to your 'my dad could beat up your dad' conversation though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Like mirroring sports, it's the fans that create and flame the fuel of the rivalry far more than the players


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

akellar said:


> You all clearly missed the point. Instead of working to bring down the other group would it not make more sense to try and work together towards making things better? Competition and cooperation are not mutually exclusive. I am speaking generally as well as some teams are already doing this. I'll let you guys get back to your 'my dad could beat up your dad' conversation though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I liked how Gummy, AOKP & Rootzboat used to work together. All good guys! Now most of them are part of AOKP.

(I'm sure you knew that already, just sayin)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

yarly said:


> Like mirroring sports, it's the fans that create and flame the fuel of the rivalry far more than the players


True to an extent for sure.. unless of course we r talking federer nadal here... and yes I'm taking credit for the first ever rootzwiki tennis reference haha

Bottom line these developers take tons and tons of time at least most do from a vanilla platform that Google provides...its extremely time consuming.. I am just starting my infant steps into syncing sources and learning how to build from that source in Linux... unfortunately wubi just doesn't provide enough space as my build failed for that reason today

Back to the topic at hand the galaxy nexus is spoiled... we have pretty much the best minds in android working on ROM development for this device

The op asks what does aokp have that cm doesn't have... well there's a lot of things.. there are also possibly things that cm has that aokp doesn't...ROMs are not just about features ... they are also about how they are built.. sync up to a ROMs source and look at all the different packages libs apps... on and on..

Every ROM is different no matter if they look the same UI wise.. to me I have become very partial to eclipse ROM because it suits my needs.. performs well.. great battery.. beautiful inverted Ui.. now that's me.. to me that ROM is perfect for me.. I've tried a ton of ROMs including aokp..honestly if u r looking for features that u probably couldn't even think of let alone code.. give it a whirl.. I find aokp to be a very smooth and feature rich experience.. it to has given me great battery life on most builds.. cm seems to be trending to a more lean look and becoming more universal to use even for people just learning about ROMs.. again though cm is another fantastic rom

Just keep flashing and testing ROMs until u find that certain one that just feels right to u and suits your needs

And let's make sure we thank all of these developers who make our experience on the nexus and all phones for that matter AWESOME

Copyright 2012 haha.. um would end rant b appropriate at this point .. I say yes!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Fuck them both, run stock!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I would, but I'd miss some things that are in cm10. Sure I can flash zip's to get what I want but the rom doesnt run as fast as cm10 or aokp.

There was one thing I missed which was the fancy weather icons in the lockscreen but I found a way to get that in cm10 via adb and all that stuff

I used to like customizing my nav buttons, but the new "Google Now" where you swype up as solved that So I just run that sock


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I liked how Gummy, AOKP & Rootzboat used to work together. All good guys! Now most of them are part of AOKP.
> 
> (I'm sure you knew that already, just sayin)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Kinda why I am waiting for a sable version from them. Some of my fav devs went AOKP.


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

They both have a lot of the same features but AOKP has more features like nav bar mods, completely hide the nav bar and just a lot more customization than CM. But the main reason I stay with AOKP is because it runs so much more smoothly than CM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

ddemlong said:


> Kinda why I am waiting for a sable version from them. Some of my fav devs went AOKP.


AOKP has been stable for about 3 weeks. They can rename the nightly release for you and call it a milestone if that psychologically makes you feel like it's more stable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

akellar said:


> One word:
> Swagger
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In other words, fluff. They lost me when they introduced the lame ass "swagger" toggle.


----------



## reKon (Feb 7, 2012)

I used AOKP back in the day, but they are taking way too long with their builds for me and missing some must have simple features (such as long press to switch tracks). I know there is drama around Codename Andorid, but that rom is smooth, stable, and has pretty much everything I wanted/needed. Near perfection right there.

Also, Xenon HD has been great two. IMO, CNA and Xenon HD are on top in terms of the features and they are both stable.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

CM and AOKP have different goals when it comes to development

CM is built toward stability (they fork from the stable branch to begin each version), they have (actively) chosen to not include all features submitted

While AOKP builds off the jb-dev branch so they are automatically geared toward the cutting edge, and have chosen to include many more features that have been submitted than CM. (That being said I don't know how well they keep up, as far as merging from aosp jb-dev branch)

hope that helps


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Is it possible to have a conversation about CM and AOKP without it breaking down into a Yankees versus Red Sox style argument? Topic always brings out the worst in the forum.


F*ck boston, with their smug attitude, the smarmy bastards.


----------



## niminum (Jul 28, 2011)

Try JBSourcery, I ain't looked back since

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Both are becoming bloated IMO.
Stable yes, but basically are becoming the OEM skins of the aftermarket developer's world.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

h2on0 said:


> F*ck boston, with their smug attitude, the smarmy bastards.


Neither of the two cities' population can drive worth a damn. Baseball is a lame sport too.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's the answer OP.


JBirdVegas said:


> CM and AOKP have different goals when it comes to development
> 
> CM is built toward stability (they fork from the stable branch to begin each version), they have (actively) chosen to not include all features submitted
> 
> ...


This topic, like some of its participants, is done.

Thread closed.


----------

